# Not a MH prob but a van prob - dead battery



## whitevanwoman (Jan 12, 2012)

:mad2:
Guess which dickhead left the interior light on inside her Partner van on Monday night and hasn't used it since... so discovered today that the battery is completely flat, not even turning over. 

:help: Question - will I be able to jump start it with leads? My neighbour says not because there needs to be some juice in the battery to power the glow plugs.

I really can't face going out in the dark messing around taking the battery out to put on charge in the house but have got a power pack (emergency charger) which I've plugged in and am leaving for an hour.

:help: Question - if the power pack works and I manage to start it later, can I just leave it parked up with the engine running for a while to put enough power back in the battery (and if so for how long?) so it'll start tomorrow morning? Or will I need to take it out for a drive tonight? 

I got a 20 mile motorway drive to a training course tomorrow which should charge up the battery ok - I think...

If all else fails I'll just have to take the Tranny tomorrow and sort the Partner out at the weekend. Luckily they have a big car park!


----------



## kellyjohn (Jan 12, 2012)

jump starting should be ok in my experiance then go for drive or leave running for a bit hope get sorted cheers john


----------



## Firefox (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes you will be able to jump start it if you leave the leads attached for 30 secs before you try and start. The other battery/power pack should do the same job on the glow plugs for you (check your glow plug light goes off before you start it.

But if you can, put some juice in the battery before you start the jump.

Yes you can charge parked up. I would give it at least half an hour.

Or you can jump it from the Tranny tomorrow if it doesn't start first go (assuming you have jump leads!)


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 12, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Yes you will be able to jump start it if you leave the leads attached for 30 secs before you try and start. The other battery/power pack should do the same job on the glow plugs for you (check your glow plug light goes off before you start it.
> 
> But if you can, put some juice in the battery before you start the jump.
> 
> ...



Cheers. I've never had such a totally dead battery before - there was just a click when I turned the key.

Another half hour and I'll see how the power pack is doing - fingers crossed.  Have had the day from hell today so I really need this like a hole in the head. Was planning an early night cos of hardly sleeping last night, and got early start tomorrow morning and last thing I want to be doing tonight is messing around with broken down vehicles. 

Jump leads will be tricky cos of the parking situation here - and will only work if the battery in the Tranny is on the RH side... and even then it'll be a bugger to manoeuvre the Tranny into the right place. 

Sometimes I do think that having a husband would be a good idea. Only sometimes though


----------



## Firefox (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't assume all men would know how to sort it out, I bet many are bloody useless, hehehe :lol-053:


----------



## Lorry Ball (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't leave it running with no one at the controls, It will get nicked:lol-053: and I think its illegal. 
The battery really needs an over night mains charge 
If it starts tomorrow, and you do the 20miles, try an make sure you park facing down hill, if any problem then being diesel it should bump start,


Lorry     :drive:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 12, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Don't assume all men would know how to sort it out, I bet many are bloody useless, hehehe :lol-053:



You're so right ..... (thinking about my ex!!!)


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 12, 2012)

Lorry Ball said:


> Don't leave it running with no one at the controls, It will get nicked:lol-053: and I think its illegal.
> The battery really needs an over night mains charge
> If it starts tomorrow, and you do the 20miles, try an make sure you park facing down hill, if any problem then being diesel it should bump start,
> 
> ...



TY for this. 

Not a prob to leave it running where I live, it's in the middle of nowhere, with no through traffic and neighbours who all look out for each other. Nothing happens round here without the whole village knowing within about 5 mins. 

I got home today after being out for a couple of hours to discover that in the flap about discovering the flat battery, I'd left the front door open, not just unlocked, not even ajar, but wide open. I crept through the house with 2 pints of milk as a weapon in case there was someone in the house, lol not sure what exactly I'd have done with the milk if there had been someone there. Sent the dog to check upstairs  

I've got another power pack in the Tranny so can use that too and charge them both up again overnight to use again in the morning if necessary. 

Don't like bump starting on hills cos brakes don't work very well without power. But I just remembered I got Recovery included in car insurance and am pretty sure it includes Homestart so I might just play the helpless female and call them out in the morning.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 12, 2012)

jump start off lesuire battery save you juggleing transit around  just remove the bulb then you cant leave it on and get a  wind up torch  that way it enough to see what you doing


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 12, 2012)

Here goes..... fingers crossed       :hammer:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 12, 2012)

:sad:

Power pack #1 nearly discharged and still not a flicker.

Will use Power pack #2, charge them both up overnight, try again in the morning and drive the Tranny tomorrow if necessary. At least I'll be able to go for a little snooze during lunchtime break on training course tomorrow. 

Hopefully will be home before its too dark so I can take the battery out of the Partner and charge properly overnight. Street lights not working so its pitch black outside.


----------



## NicknClair (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello,

I would have probably suggested a battery charge rather than a jump start.

Reason for this would also determine if the battery has been damaged as a result of total discharge. If it doesn't start after a good overnight charge, you know straight away to change the battery. Even if you get her/him going again, the battery may have been damaged and you would have to go through the whole process again. Plus being a diesel, they need alot more effort in jumping.

Good Luck


----------



## Firefox (Jan 12, 2012)

It doesn't sound like a total discharge to me because there was a click on starting which means the solenoid is operating, but not enough power to work against high compression. Wvw has caught it quickly too. Deep discharges are much worse if left for days and weeks. My guess is battery will be OK for further use, though one has to question what state it was in, if interior light can flatten it so quick.


----------



## NicknClair (Jan 12, 2012)

Firefox said:


> It doesn't sound like a total discharge to me because there was a click on starting which means the solenoid is operating, but not enough power to work against high compression. Wvw has caught it quickly too. Deep discharges are much worse if left for days and weeks. My guess is battery will be OK for further use, though one has to question what state it was in, if interior light can flatten it so quick.



My worry to be fair is that it was mentioned that just a click was heard and not the traditional rapid clicking from the starter solenoid/relays that would normally suggest a low state of battery charge.
To have just a click and the loss of all power, normally would be a good sign that the battery is at an extremely low level and not just slightly low. In this state, most batteries wouldn't recover well if being a basic and traditional engine battery. By fully charging and testing rather than jumping (providing you are using a reasonably good mains charger), you can in some cases recover the battery back to heath.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 13, 2012)

When the battery gets low with diesels it is possible to start them if there is enough power to get a low 'wooh wooooh' sound from the starter....squirt a 3 second burst of WD40 into the air intake and leave for 15 seconds, then try to start again....the glow plugs should ignite the rich air WD40 mixture and there just might be enough power to get the engine to start to turn over and then keep going on ignition.

I always carried WD40 in my diesel 4x4 for just this scenario.....and it has pulled me out of a hole a couple of times.....EasyStart is the recognised brand name but WD40 works just as well.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 13, 2012)

NicknClair said:


> My worry to be fair is that it was mentioned that just a click was heard and not the traditional rapid clicking from the starter solenoid/relays that would normally suggest a low state of battery charge.
> To have just a click and the loss of all power, normally would be a good sign that the battery is at an extremely low level and not just slightly low. In this state, most batteries wouldn't recover well if being a basic and traditional engine battery. By fully charging and testing rather than jumping (providing you are using a reasonably good mains charger), you can in some cases recover the battery back to heath.



The interior light was still on which is how I knew what I'd done. Not sure but there might have been a couple of clicks from ignition when I turned the key, and dash lights came on at first but then all went off and stayed off when I turned the key. 

Interior light had been left on from Mon night = almost 72 hours. Have left it on overnight before now without problems. 

Van is now nearly 11 years old, have had it for 10 years, to be best of my knowledge it is the original battery - how long do diesel batteries normally last for? Would it have needed replacing after 10 years anyway?


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 13, 2012)

winter dec 2010 didnt help that killed a lot of batterys had to take mine off and keep it in house as it use to freeze for past time if this winter had been as cold would have taken out lesuire battery and kept it in the house take it you got it started this morning or you taken tranny


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 13, 2012)

Took the tranny today, but ununsually it took 3 attempts to start it this morning which made me flap a bit, it usually starts first time but it was about minus 5C here last night. But at least that's had a run which should keep the battery in that charged - not being used much at the moment cos of weather and need to get it insulated and some other jobs before I can really use it comfortably for camping. 

Too late now to take battery out of Partner (too dark and too cold) but I think I will get a new battery for it over the weekend. I'll try charging the old one and if it works, at least I'll have a spare for emergencies. 

I presume Halfords will not be the cheapest (although it is the closest and easiest for me to get to) - can anyone recommend somewhere online for batteries?


----------



## Firefox (Jan 13, 2012)

Tayna batteries. I got mine from there and they deliver next working day anywhere:  Car Battery - Car Batteries - Motorcycle Batteries - Leisure Batteries - Cheap Prices!  Good prices too.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 13, 2012)

I think this is the page you need : Peugeot LCV Partner Diesel Car Battery

Cheapest £52 Recommended heavier duty £69


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 13, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I think this is the page you need : Peugeot LCV Partner Diesel Car Battery
> 
> Cheapest £52 Recommended heavier duty £69



Lol, how did you know what the next question was going to be?  

Thanks to both of you for the link to Tayna, looking now


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 13, 2012)

are they pyhcic or been peeping


----------



## Firefox (Jan 13, 2012)

Just call me psychic


----------



## johnmac185 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Battery*



whitevanwoman said:


> Lol, how did you know what the next question was going to be?
> 
> Thanks to both of you for the link to Tayna, looking now



Hi W V W
where is your nearest village , i know who may help you tomorrow ,
John


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 14, 2012)

Another quick question (I've never charged a car battery before...)

I've taken the battery out of the Partner and it's set up ready for charging with a 6 amp charger... do I need to remove the lid over the holes in the top whilst charging? I've never tried to do this before and have had a look and it's not obvious how to do so, so I'm wondering whether it is perhaps a sealed battery...  don't really want to start fiddling round with a screwdriver trying to prise it off if it's not supposed to come off.

I've also discovered a cut wire leading to some sort of fuse type thing under the bonnet near the battery, I've taken a photo and will upload in a min. I haven't been under the bonnet for weeks so it has been like that for weeks & I haven't noticed anything amiss.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 14, 2012)

Photos of cut wire under bonnet in Partner


  

Any comments / suggestions....?


----------



## n brown (Jan 14, 2012)

don't need to take off lids[caps] but connect the charger clips to the battery terminals before plugging in charger,when charged pull charger plug before removing clips.charger red clip to battery positive and black to neg.ignore the cut wire,looks like someone had something connected once,its an in line fuse,just take the fuse out of it in case its live


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks n brown, battery now on charge... I presume it'll take about 24 hrs?  It's quite satisfying to sort this out myself, although I was a bit worried after reading all the dire warnings on the leaflet that came with the charger, especially as I'd disconnected the red/live clip first and apparently I should have disconnected the black one first and touched it against the body because of negative earth...? at least it was flat so no harm done.

There's nothing like learning the hard way - old chinese proverb :

I see, I forget
I hear, I remember
I do and I know


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 14, 2012)

as regard the broken wire anything on van not working


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 14, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> as regard the broken wire anything on van not working



no, that's what's odd. At least I haven't noticed anything... once the battery is sorted, I'll pop into the garage next week as ask them to have a quick look and check it out. For someone who knows what they are doing, it'll be a 2 min job to fix.


----------



## Lorry Ball (Jan 14, 2012)

The battery might get slightly warm to touch when charging "but should not get hot", It should not smell...
make sure the terminals and connections are clean, use emery paper or brillo pad
when connected back up rub the terminals all over with Vaseline

Lorry     :drive:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 14, 2012)

Battery charger "Full" light is showing, after apprx 4 hrs charging. Is this right for a completely flat battery? I was expecting it to take at least overnight.


----------



## NicknClair (Jan 14, 2012)

If on a fast charge then yes, but not a clear indication of condition. If you have done it on a trickle charge the no way, not after only 4hrs.

You can take your battery down to a local ATS-Euromaster, whom should have a proper Battery Tester and can confirm the condition of your battery.


----------



## MOS (Jan 14, 2012)

just to throw a spanner in the works here .are you sure that the battery was flat ,or is the starter stuck ,have you tryed jumping it or tryed another battery ,sorry to throw crap but its a possibuility you should rule out ,
MOS


----------



## sparrks (Jan 14, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Battery charger "Full" light is showing, after apprx 4 hrs charging. Is this right for a completely flat battery? I was expecting it to take at least overnight.


You said you were using a 6A charger? 4 hrs and fully charged equates to a max of 24A hrs  (6A x 4hrs = 24A) Sounds to me like the battery has pretty much had it.
Paul


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 14, 2012)

NicknClair said:


> If on a fast charge then yes, but not a clear indication of condition. If you have done it on a trickle charge the no way, not after only 4hrs.
> 
> You can take your battery down to a local ATS-Euromaster, whom should have a proper Battery Tester and can confirm the condition of your battery.



Have just studied charger and instructions but it doesn't say whether it is a fast charger or trickle charger. No switches anywhere. All it says on the charger and box and instructions is that it is 6amp. I don't know if that is fast or slow charge?

 My "local" ATS is 20 miles away but I will be near a Halfords tomorrow and I can always try the helpless female act there...


----------



## Lorry Ball (Jan 14, 2012)

Leave it on charge overnight, fit it in the morning, if it starts, problem solved
from the photo the terminals & connections did look a bit manky (the blue furry bits), maybe they just need a good clean, and tighten, 
make sure the negative wire to the body is not rusty or loose.

looks like the battery number is on the label on the top







Lorry       :drive:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 14, 2012)

sparrks said:


> You said you were using a 6A charger? 4 hrs and fully charged equates to a max of 24A hrs  (6A x 4hrs = 24A) Sounds to me like the battery has pretty much had it.
> Paul



I don't understand maths or electricity so the numbers are meaningless but if you say the battery's had it, then I believe you. Especially as its over 10 years old and apparently thats old for a battery. I'm going to order a new battery using the link that the OPs posted earlier anyway, prices very reasonable. I'd been waiting to order as I needed to check measurements of old battery. 

So, next question : how do I dispose of the old battery if it is u/s seeing as how I can't use the tip without a permit because it's a van? Will the supplier of the new one take the old one back in return?

If new battery doesn't work then at least I'll know that it might be the starter, or the cut wire, or something else completely...  :lol-053:  
and I'll call out the Breakdown on my insurance, I think I've got Homestart. If not, I'll ring my garage and get them to sort it. 

I could do with out the extra cost of repairs at the moment as there'll be a call out charge as garage is 12 miles away (I'll have to put Tranny improvements on hold for a while) but at least I know I can trust my garage, they won't rip me off, they itemise everything on invoice, and I 've got an account so I got a month to pay.


----------



## Lorry Ball (Jan 14, 2012)

If it is knacked
Sell the battery to the scrap man, they are worth a few quid in scrap value nowadays, maybe £10+
If I was to leave it out side my house overnight, It would not be there in the morning, problem solved   :wacko:


Lorry    :drive:

ps  the nut and bolt middle left hand side of picture, joining 3 thick wires does look a bit iffy, could probably do with undoing and cleaning.


----------



## sparrks (Jan 14, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> I don't understand maths or electricity so the numbers are meaningless but if you say the battery's had it, then I believe you. Especially as its over 10 years old and apparently thats old for a battery. I'm going to order a new battery using the link that the OPs posted earlier anyway, prices very reasonable. I'd been waiting to order as I needed to check measurements of old battery.
> 
> So, next question : how do I dispose of the old battery if it is u/s seeing as how I can't use the tip without a permit because it's a van? Will the supplier of the new one take the old one back in return?
> 
> ...


In future, if the engine doesn't start due to a suspected flat battery, clicking of starter solonoid, as you had, check if other electrical items work..........Headlights..........radio..........interior lights etc if head lights work then starter/Earth problem. If radio barely works, or the interior light doesn't glow then flat battery. A flat battery could be due to the charging system not working, but in this case as the battery is 10 years old I know what I'd put my money on. Best I've ever got out of a battery is about 6 years.
Paul
PS. You should be able to use the tip regardless if its a van or not, because the battery contains lead which is valuable to them. They will sell it on. Several years ago I took various rubbish to the local tip along with some electric cabling in my van, they asked what was in it and said they'd take the cabling but not the other items  -  I said all the items or none - they took all of it.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 14, 2012)

Lorry Ball said:


> If it is knacked
> Sell the battery to the scrap man, they are worth a few quid in scrap value nowadays, maybe £10+
> If I was to leave it out side my house overnight, It would not be there in the morning, problem solved   :wacko:
> 
> ...



Thanks for advice, will do. I'll ask the lads at my garage if they want to trade it in as there's a scrap yard right next to them, I'd rather they pick up any bonus, they only charge £25/hour and I don't mind paying and rewarding honesty and reliability and pride in the job.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 14, 2012)

if it doesnt start   pull the fuse at the top of the box well it look like a fuse   and the wire goes into a crimp{look like a crimp} the blue bit so might pull off the box stripp the end back  shove few strand across the crimp and push end back on replace fuse having checked it not  blown only do  if it does not start that might have something to do with it not starting if it starts then pull the fuse and see if it still starts


----------



## n brown (Jan 15, 2012)

incidentally iknow you'll like to know,the reason for that particular sequence of connecting and disconnecting the clips to the battery is because the charging process creates hydrogen which as anyone who has flown in a zeppelin knows can be a bit explosive,so this method reduces any chance of sparks from the clips and blowing up a battery full of acid,which can happen.also explains why all battery compartments should be vented at the top to allow this gas,which is lighter than air to escape into the van and dissipating.now you and anybody reading this may know all this,and i may sound patronising but i'm not,as i realise all this stuff needs learning,and not everybody was born as i was, knowing everything.of course i've forgotten a lot of it
  went to see warhorse tonite,don't bother-more yank crap,£15 down the bog.the only bit i enjoyed is when my wifes phone went off


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 15, 2012)

Just to sum up:

1. The battery is almost certainly kaput after 10 years. This is confirmed by reaching fully charged state after 4 hours. From flat, with a battery in good order using your charger, I would expect it to take at least 12 hours.

2. The battery connections are dirty and you need to clean off all the 'grot'.

3. Order a replacement battery online, and fit it yourself.

4. To dispose of the old battery, seeing that you can't get to the tip in a van, ask your friendly local garage if they'll get rid for you.

That should sort everything out 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Firefox (Jan 15, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> 2. The battery connections are dirty and you need to clean off all the 'grot'.



Definitely clean up those with a wire brush and then WD 40 and a cloth or aluminium oxide paper should get rid of the rest. Use some petroleum jelly on the terminals and connections after you fit your new battery, as build up like that can lead to a bad earth which will give you all kinds of strange faults.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 15, 2012)

n brown said:


> incidentally iknow you'll like to know,the reason for that particular sequence of connecting and disconnecting the clips to the battery is because the charging process creates hydrogen which as anyone who has flown in a zeppelin knows can be a bit explosive,so this method reduces any chance of sparks from the clips and blowing up a battery full of acid,which can happen.also explains why all battery compartments should be vented at the top to allow this gas,which is lighter than air to escape into the van and dissipating.now you and anybody reading this may know all this,and i may sound patronising but i'm not,as i realise all this stuff needs learning,and not everybody was born as i was, knowing everything.of course i've forgotten a lot of it
> went to see warhorse tonite,don't bother-more yank crap,£15 down the bog.the only bit i enjoyed is when my wifes phone went off



Ty for your advice and explanations, much appreciated, not patronising at all. Maybe one day I might be able to help you out explaining how a sewing machine works, or how to make a new set of curtains / cushions etc for your van 

I have to admit, whilst this battery business has been a pain in the proverbial over the past few days, I'd much rather this all happened at home where I can get online advice and can sort it without panicking, and not in some wild spot in the middle of nowhere, and once it's all sorted, I'll feel more confident going off alone, because now I know :
1. what tools I need to carry to remove battery (size 10 spanner)
2. how to safely remove a battery
3. how to charge a battery
4. power packs might help if battery is low but can't rely on if battery is completely flat
5. what to do to keep leads etc in good working order (eg regular checking and cleaning!)
6. that batteries need changing after about 6 -8 years...


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 15, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> if it doesnt start   *pull the fuse at the top of the box *well it look like a fuse   and the wire goes into a crimp{look like a crimp} the blue bit so might pull off the box stripp the end back  *shove few strand across the crimp and push end back on replace fuse having checked it not  blown *only do  if it does not start that might have something to do with it not starting if it starts *then pull the fuse and see if it still starts*



:lol-049:  ha ha, no chance! I'm not messing around with any wires!!! 

Am going to try the old battery today and see what happens. Even if it starts, I'm still going to put a new battery in it. It's been minus 10 degrees here overnight for past couple of nights so battery needs to be in good condition so I can rely on it. It's been a couple of years since I had new glow plugs so I'm going to get the garage to put some new ones in too just to be on safe side and they can mess around with the broken wire and fuse thing. 

My newly gained knowledge about batteries does not extend (as yet!) to experimenting with loose wires to diagnose faults!!  But thanks for trying to help.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 15, 2012)

no doubt someone would come to your aid if the need arises as we are fairly well spread over the ukjust need a phone number and get someone to post on here  if  it needs doing then someone might just know how to do it or how they solved the problem it wouildnt worry me going out to give help ok cant lift but can point and talk  and nothing like having to many teachers once you done it then you have that lttle more knowledge to pass on to some one else in the same predicament

just read your post on broken wire ok it fairly obvious where it came from that was my only reason for say about fixing it temporalily wouldnt go pulling wires unless i knew what iwas doing and the car had major problems


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 15, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> no doubt someone would come to your aid if the need arises as we are fairly well spread over the ukjust need a phone number and get someone to post on here  if  it needs doing then someone might just know how to do it or how they solved the problem it wouildnt worry me going out to give help ok cant lift but can point and talk  and nothing like having to many teachers once you done it then you have that lttle more knowledge to pass on to some one else in the same predicament
> 
> just read your post on broken wire ok it fairly obvious where it came from that was my only reason for say about fixing it temporalily wouldnt go pulling wires unless i knew what iwas doing and the car had major problems



It's been really good to get all the advice and help from forumites over the past couple of days, so thanks to everyone. It's been good for me to have to sort this myself, to build my confidence and stop me from panicking in future. So glad I found this forum. 

Why is it obvious about the broken wire? A neighbour seems to think it's not been cut but has corroded. But strange how there doesn't seem to be anything wrong as a result unless the battery prob is a result of that and not because I left the light on (although that probably didn't help).


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 15, 2012)

lokks like a  big box for a fuse so could be the fan resistor for the heater  in others word the fan on the heater only goes at set speed doesnt increase or could be for cig lighter any number of thing nothing major as light work and indicators ok i take it if it diesel could be a preheat for the glow plugs  any thing that if it diesel quick browse could central locking relay


----------



## n brown (Jan 15, 2012)

just had another look at your pics,looks the same as before,some previous owner had something connedted,could have been anything,but its not there now so the thing is not needed,but if the fuse is good then the cut wire should still be live-pull the fuse and forget about it.also i'd say this to any vehicle owner-get a test meter,with a continuity tester,i use mine all the time and as you learn more about electrics so will you,about 20 quid


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 15, 2012)

n brown said:


> just had another look at your pics,looks the same as before,some previous owner had something connedted,could have been anything,but its not there now so the thing is not needed,but if the fuse is good then the cut wire should still be live-pull the fuse and forget about it.also i'd say this to any vehicle owner-get a test meter,with a continuity tester,i use mine all the time and as you learn more about electrics so will you,about 20 quid



Ok, latest update...

Battery test using a gadget thing is showing 12.5 - 13v (haven't yet put it back in van, have had to come at look at photos to check which way round it goes!!)

Have cleaned up battery connectors and wiring using toothbrush and WD40. Lots of blue corrosion has come off. Haven't got any Vaseline but I got some petroleum based grease which is industrial vaseline isn't it?

Lesson learned = to listen to an Oldish Hippy! Inspected the loose wire, and wire has definitely corroded, the dead end was full of blue stuff and the terminator end was the same. Used pliers and lots of red elec tape to open up terminal shove cleaned up end of loose wire back in, squeezed it together but v loose so wrapped up in tape to hold it together.  The other wire looks like it might go any moment so have taped that up to (in a different colour tape so's I know the difference!) Thanks for the tip.

It is definitely a fuse as I pulled the yellow thing out of the terminator box, on one side it says 32v, on the other it says Max 20. Don't know how to tell if it is blown or not. Does it matter which way round the fuse goes back in. Apart from the writing, both sides exactly the same. 

There is a Truckstop only a mile away so can get replacement fuses no probs. The dog needs a walk anyway.

Which lead do I put back on first, black then red or red then black? Grease battery terminals before putting leads back on or afterwards?



Edit - it's definitely not an old no longer needed elec connection from previous owner as I'm second owner and I bought it at 12 months from Peugeot Dealer who had used it as a run around / demo.


----------



## n brown (Jan 15, 2012)

in the middle of fuse is a flat window you look and should see an "s" shape,if its theres fuse is ok.doensn't matter which way round it goes.  . vaseline terminals before putting connectors on.don't like the sound of your repair,a bad connection is not good as can cause sparks or at least more corrosion.just had another look and you're right,with my glasses on i can now see i was wrong and you can see where the wire came out,and unless you can crimp it back nicely reccommend a new inline fuseholder which you can put on using terminal [chocolate] block,sorry about that mistake


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 15, 2012)

n brown said:


> in the middle of fuse is a flat window you look and should see an "s" shape,if its theres fuse is ok.doensn't matter which way round it goes.  . vaseline terminals before putting connectors on.don't like the sound of your repair,a bad connection is not good as can cause sparks or at least more corrosion.just had another look and you're right,with my glasses on i can now see i was wrong and you can see where the wire came out,and unless you can crimp it back nicely reccommend a new inline fuseholder which you can put on using terminal [chocolate] block,sorry about that mistake



Yep, I wasn't 100% happy with my repair, am hoping that I can get a new inline fuseholder (I'm getting good, I even know all the right names now!) at truckstop too. 

Fuse seems ok, I can see the wire, looks intact - I even put my specs on too, to make sure!

I'm hoping that if I can get it running, I'll nip down to Truck stop in it later on for new inline fuseholder, and it's usually pretty busy on Sun eve with truckers and if I put my "helpless female" act on, some nice trucker might offer to do it for me there and then...    
but if not, no probs, feeling pretty confident to tackle it myself with my pink pliers (pink to stop builders, ex boyfriends, helpful male friends etc from walking off with them!")

Am putting the battery back in now, stand by...   :danger:


----------



## n brown (Jan 15, 2012)

right,there's 2 common types of inline wotsit for bayonet fuses,one like yours has to have crimped connections,the other has 2 wire tails coming out and a waterproof cover,i reckon get this one and a bit of terminal block,cut the wire going into the old fuseholder and strip using pliers or a lighter,reason i suggest lighter is it doesnt need such a pull to strip,just heat till it starts to go black and pull off[then suck fingers till pain stops],put fuse in last


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 15, 2012)

*Hooraaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!  Thank you to everyone*

I put my wellies and marigolds on just to be on safe side, greased terminals, secured battery housing etc, tightened screws etc, and then sat and with butterflies in tummy, I turned the key....

And she started first time   

She's now ticking over nicely outside to defrost the windscreen, has been below zero all day today and warm up before I nip down to Truckstop for inline fuseholder, milk and fags. The dog can have a run round up the fell afterwards. 

A VERY big THANK YOU to everyone for all your help, advice, comments etc.  I was planning to sit down and do some reading about 12v electrics but hadn't planned on doing anything practical just yet. :cheers:

Chuffed to bits because :

1. van is working & I don't feel stranded anymore
2. I know I need a new battery but don't have to stress about getting one tomorrow which is going to be difficult, got a busy 2 days ahead, no free time till Wed
3. I did it myself and if it happens again, I won't stress cos I know I can sort it
4. the loose wire isn't the big problem I thought it might be
5. I've learned loads of stuff about batteries etc


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jan 15, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Yep, I wasn't 100% happy with my repair, am hoping that I can get a new inline fuseholder (I'm getting good, I even know all the right names now!) at truckstop too.
> 
> Fuse seems ok, I can see the wire, looks intact - I even put my specs on too, to make sure!
> 
> ...



hey your doing really well, been following this post and i'm pleased that so many people on hear are so willing to help.
good on you,keep it up and we'll be coming to you for advice/help.

tranivanman


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations and well done :banana::juggle::wacko::king:


----------



## runnach (Jan 15, 2012)

Well done WVM the sense of satisfaction and empowerment is great isnt it ? 

An old friend once gave me some good advice, and I think this thread reflects both that and the calibre of membership of the people we have here.

the advice was

You dont have to know all the answers, You just need to know where to find them.


regards

Channa


----------



## Lorry Ball (Jan 15, 2012)

This is a hundred times better than Facebook..............:dance:


Lorry    :drive:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 15, 2012)

Lorry Ball said:


> This is a hundred times better than Facebook..............:dance:
> 
> 
> Lorry    :drive:



  You should see my Facebook statuses...


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 15, 2012)

it might not be a inline fuse holder could be a box full of eltrickery gubbins  the fuse is there to protect the eltrickery gubbins the blue  bit look like crimps push on pull off good idea to mark wire but put piece of tape same colour above the crimp  ie if you have blue on left then put a piece of blue tape on box on left


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 15, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> And she started first time



Well done! You've been on a voyage of discovery and arrived safely


----------



## Firefox (Jan 15, 2012)

Well done! It's always much better to sort it yourself and it gets over fear of the unknown hump. It also gives a good idea of the work involved when garages are doing jobs for you, as you might not always have an honest garage.

PS, I think FB can be OK as well, it depends what friends you have :lol-053:


----------

